# A List Of Start Menu Replacements for Windows 8



## mlauzon

*FREE*

*Power8:*
http://code.google.com/p/power8

*StartMenu8:*
http://www.iobit.com/iobitstartmenu8.php

*Start Menu X:*
http://www.startmenux.com/index.html

*Classic Shell:*
http://classicshell.sf.net

*Spesoft Windows 8 Start Menu:*
http://www.spesoft.com/free-windows-8-start-menu.aspx

*Taskbar Classic Start Menu:*
http://www.desktopapps.org/

*ViStart:*
http://lee-soft.com/vistart

*BringBack 8:*
http://www.revel-software.it/BringBack.aspx

*Handy Start Menu:*
http://www.handystartmenu.com/

*Start Button 8:*
http://www.startbutton8.com/index.html

*Pokki:*
http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu

*Win8StartButton:*
http://www.quadsoft.org/moredownloads.php

*Windows 8 Start Menu:*
http://sourceforge.net/projects/w8-start-menu/

*Tweaks.com Start for Windows 8:*
http://tweaks.com/windows/63691/tweakscom-start-for-windows-8-restore-start-button/

*Start Button for Windows 8:*
http://windows8startbutton.com/

*8StartButton:*
http://www.totalidea.com/8startbutton/index.php

*StartMenuPlus8:*
http://www.winok-msixray.com/

*Viva Start Menu:*
http://www.vivastartmenu.com/

*Win8Starter:*
http://www.win8starter.com/index-en.html

*Wentutu Start Menu for Windows 8:*
http://www.wentutu.com/

*StartW8:*
http://www.areaguard.com/startw8

*Classic Start 8:*
http://www.classicstart8.com/

*PAID*

*Start8 (30-day trial):*
http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

*StartIsBack (30-day trial):*
http://startisback.com/

*StartFinity:*
http://www.winability.com/startfinity/

*8StartButton:*
http://www.totalidea.com/8startbutton/index.php

*RetroUI Pro (7-day trial):*
http://www.retroui.com/default.asp

*Win8Starter:*
http://www.win8starter.com/index-en.html


----------



## Macboatmaster

Thank you for posting
I am sure some will find it useful

However, whilst I do not have time to check them all, before ANYONE uses any of them I would urge caution
for instance, the first on your list 
*Power 8*
http://code.google.com/p/power8/wiki/KnownIssues

and the current release is in itself BETA

IMHO the installation of anything such as this on 8 is risky and my small experience of 8 tells me that of all the Windows OS, this one is the least friendly, for want of better word, on the use of such "tweaks"

That said, thanks again for taking the time to post the information


----------



## mlauzon

The two best on the list are:

Stardock's Start8

Tihiy's StartIsBack (this one is almost a native Start Menu, as it uses the code, etc. left over from Win7)


----------



## bbearren

I'm using StartIsBack, and will probably buy it (License for two PC's is only $3 US and includes all future upgrades). It does indeed use Windows code. In Task Manager it has no separate entry either in Processes or Services. I've found no real difference between StartIsBack and the Windows 7 Start Menu. There is a Beta release, but I'm using the last release prior to the Beta.

Of course, if you didn't like the Windows 7 Start Menu, you won't like StartIsBack. It's the same, right down to the customizations menu.


----------



## iceking

Stardock's Start8

I agree wiht you. I use this one too and it works just fine!!


----------



## JoeBlack40

Classic Shell all the way for me...it's free and it has a ton of customizations.


----------

